# hook size too big for croaker?



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Im going to go fishing at PLO again. if u check my report a few posts down it was horrible

this time i will go to the rocks!

but i think a major part was that we used hooks way to big

the straight part of the hooks that we used at about an inch n1/2 or longer. 

No hook we used had a shorter 1 inch straight part. 

And the brass hooks i had were way to small like half an inch straight part hooks. 

Do you think croakers on avg 12 inches can be caught with a hook that big? 
If not what size no hooks should i go buy at the tackle shop

idk the hook size.number and stuff the plastic wraps/encasings were thrown away and nothign is written on the hooks...

Also should i get circle hooks? never used them before, but you let the fish hook theirselves? if you try n hook a fish like you would with a J hook you would just loose the fish on a circle hook. That sounds pretty good to me, not even having to worrying about hooking the fish when it nibbles.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

all you need are 1/0 circles. i have caught reddrum, croaker, catfish , spots, rockfish & WPs with these with hookup ratio damn near at 100%. 
using circle hooks are like driving a car with auto-trans. the fish will hook themselves & all you hav to do is start reeling. my goto hook fishing the surf.
now when im on a boat i use either #2 baitholder hooks or #4 longshank hooks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I always use 1/0 Gamakatsu Octopus Circles and snell me own. Like Earl said 1/0 circles and they hook themselves.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

me too 1/0 circle hook hands down


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

holy alright thanks so much!

i will prepare everything for PLO for the rocks again, and another report! i hope i catch fish this time!!!


----------

